# Slin run



## monster-ish (Nov 6, 2017)

Alright fellas. I'm getting ready to start my first run with slin tomorrow. The slin I will be using is novolin n because my pharmacy only sells this one and not r. From what I've researched onset of this slin is between 1-2 hours and peaked between 4- 8 roughly. 
My plan is to take 4iu pre workout. My thought is that by the time I'm done lifting it's hitting my system right in time for my post workout shake. Then I'll eat a full meal about an hour after that. 
I also will have a mill 1 hour before my workout to take any risk of going hypo out of the equation. 

As I'm not very experienced in this department I would like some vets on this subject to chime in and let me know what they think of my protocol. 
Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## aon1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Not sure about the n but if you decide you want r you can order it legally online.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 6, 2017)

monster-ish said:


> Alright fellas. I'm getting ready to start my first run with slin tomorrow. The slin I will be using is novolin n because my pharmacy only sells this one and not r. From what I've researched onset of this slin is between 1-2 hours and peaked between 4- 8 roughly.
> My plan is to take 4iu pre workout. My thought is that by the time I'm done lifting it's hitting my system right in time for my post workout shake. Then I'll eat a full meal about an hour after that.
> I also will have a mill 1 hour before my workout to take any risk of going hypo out of the equation.
> 
> ...



I personally use R, but I take it one hour prior to training with a meal,  as it kicks in 1 to 2 hours then i sip dextrose,  EAAs and glutamine during the workout.  I find the pumps are really much improved as the insulin is shuttling nutrients in during the workout.  Be aware that the N variety kicks in 2 to 4 hours and can lower blood sugar for up to 18 hours as an intermediate.acting insulin. 
I would recommend R for $25 at Wal-Mart and more research.  
Good luck, stay safe. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 6, 2017)

aon1 said:


> Not sure about the n but if you decide you want r you can order it legally online.


Can you point me towards a link?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 6, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> I personally use R, but I take it one hour prior to training with a meal,  as it kicks in 1 to 2 hours then i sip dextrose,  EAAs and glutamine during the workout.  I find the pumps are really much improved as the insulin is shuttling nutrients in during the workout.  Be aware that the N variety kicks in 2 to 4 hours and can lower blood sugar for up to 18 hours as an intermediate.acting insulin.
> I would recommend R for $25 at Wal-Mart and more research.
> Good luck, stay safe.
> 
> ...


I believe I will go with nov r it sounds much safer especially since I'm a first time user. Is a intra workout shake necessary or can I eat a meal with carbs one hour pre workout?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 7, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> I personally use R, but I take it one hour prior to training with a meal,  as it kicks in 1 to 2 hours then i sip dextrose,  EAAs and glutamine during the workout.  I find the pumps are really much improved as the insulin is shuttling nutrients in during the workout.  Be aware that the N variety kicks in 2 to 4 hours and can lower blood sugar for up to 18 hours as an intermediate.acting insulin.
> I would recommend R for $25 at Wal-Mart and more research.
> Good luck, stay safe.
> 
> ...



Follow this advice.

Always have sugar on hand when using any insulin.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 7, 2017)

monster-ish said:


> I believe I will go with nov r it sounds much safer especially since I'm a first time user. Is a intra workout shake necessary or can I eat a meal with carbs one hour pre workout?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Definitely do the intra drink.  It ensures you're getting enough carbs, shoves them into the working muscles with water (2gm water for each gm sugar I believe) along with the lGlut and EAAs/BCAAs (your choice) so you're nourishing the muscles at the same time.  Remember, working out uses carbs, so insurance is best.
You'll like the pump.
Start with just a couple iu slin, be safe, don't try to take it too fast.
PS, add some peanut butter or oil to your meal to keep the breakdown slower as well.  Don't worry, you won't get fat by having some fats in that meal.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 7, 2017)

ProFIT said:


> Follow this advice.
> 
> Always have sugar on hand when using any insulin.



Yup.  I've eaten 140 grams of carbs, used 8iu humalog and started going hypo 2 hours later in a supermarket.  So, the 7-10 rule of carbs for each iu of slin may not be perfect 100% of the time!  I grabbed the glucose tablets off the shelf in the diabetic area and ripped into them in the aisle!  Those are great to have around just in case.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 7, 2017)

Definitely get regular slin. Easier to judge than longer acting. As mentioned above always have sugar on hand. If you use it pre workout then an intra shake is a must. As TGR posted it will shuttle all those carbs and nutrients into the muscle. Timing of carbs is vital on any faster acting insulin. Drink your intra shake slowly over your entire workout and you won't go hypo. Start very low in dose such as 3iu regular slin and move up by 1iu and never go above 10iu. Regular slin is much more forgiving than fast such as humalog/novolog so for your first time get that.


----------



## striffe (Nov 7, 2017)

Elvia1023 said:


> Definitely get regular slin. Easier to judge than longer acting. As mentioned above always have sugar on hand. If you use it pre workout then an intra shake is a must. As TGR posted it will shuttle all those carbs and nutrients into the muscle. Timing of carbs is vital on any faster acting insulin. Drink your intra shake slowly over your entire workout and you won't go hypo. Start very low in dose such as 3iu regular slin and move up by 1iu and never go above 10iu. Regular slin is much more forgiving than fast such as humalog/novolog so for your first time get that.



:yeahthat:

It sounds like you need to do more research before starting. If it's your 1st run start very low and there should be no rush moving up in dose. Spread your carbs out and take your time. Basically don't go long periods without having carbs and keep a steady supply going. You could slam 200g carbs in 10 mins and go hypo 2 hours later. Whereas on the same dose of slin you could have 120g carbs spread over 4 hours and not go hypo.


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 7, 2017)

Thank all you guys for chiming in. I did end up going with novolin r. I don't have any intra workout stuff right now so I will just be doing it post workout. 
I'm going to do 4iu along with 50mcg igf-lr3 immediately post workout followed by a shake with sugar as I don't have dextrose at the moment. Then within the hour a full meal. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 7, 2017)

monster-ish said:


> Thank all you guys for chiming in. I did end up going with novolin r. I don't have any intra workout stuff right now so I will just be doing it post workout.
> I'm going to do 4iu along with 50mcg igf-lr3 immediately post workout followed by a shake with sugar as I don't have dextrose at the moment. Then within the hour a full meal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Intra workout could be a big container of gatorade.  Sometimes, lo-tech is better.


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 7, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> Intra workout could be a big container of gatorade.  Sometimes, lo-tech is better.


How simple yet I didn't think of this lol. Thanks repper 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 7, 2017)

monster-ish said:


> How simple yet I didn't think of this lol. Thanks repper
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Sure man!  I know both Evan Centopani and Cutler do gatorade post workout and even joked about how simple and non-cool it is. LOL
And the dextrose is like $20 for 10lbs.  Again, just simple!
Grim


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 7, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> Sure man!  I know both Evan Centopani and Cutler do gatorade post workout and even joked about how simple and non-cool it is. LOL
> And the dextrose is like $20 for 10lbs.  Again, just simple!
> Grim


Where do you get your dextrose?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 7, 2017)

monster-ish said:


> Where do you get your dextrose?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



I'll PM you the link.


----------



## gkn525 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey grim can u pm me that link for dextrose too? Thanx in advance


----------



## odin (Nov 10, 2017)

I like dextrose when using smaller amounts. But anything over about 50g and I can get stomach issues. With 4iu it would be ideal and cheap.


----------



## Viking (Nov 11, 2017)

Did you end up getting faster acting slin such as log or r? Start very low but for me I need about 10iu of r before I start really seeing noticable changes to my physique. I need quite a high amount of carbs with that dose but when combined I get really full and pumped and start putting on some good weight. Low doses get me pumped but I don't notice too much besides that. Although I have never tried a few low doses per day just around my workouts.


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 11, 2017)

Viking said:


> Did you end up getting faster acting slin such as log or r? Start very low but for me I need about 10iu of r before I start really seeing noticable changes to my physique. I need quite a high amount of carbs with that dose but when combined I get really full and pumped and start putting on some good weight. Low doses get me pumped but I don't notice too much besides that. Although I have never tried a few low doses per day just around my workouts.


Ya bro I got Nov r. I've been running 4iu pre workout along with igf and then 6 hours later another 4iu. I've noticed a fuller look and I've also put on 5lb since starting. I plan on upping it to 10-15iu daily 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SURGE (Nov 11, 2017)

monster-ish said:


> Ya bro I got Nov r. I've been running 4iu pre workout along with igf and then 6 hours later another 4iu. I've noticed a fuller look and I've also put on 5lb since starting. I plan on upping it to 10-15iu daily
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



What are you eating or drinking when the slin is active? I want to try something similar.


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 11, 2017)

SURGE said:


> What are you eating or drinking when the slin is active? I want to try something similar.


I drink a intra workout shake consisting of 2 cups of orange juice which has about 60g of sugar. I mix that with glutamine and bcaas. After workout I drink a post workout shake with whey and another 60g of sugar. An hour after that I eat a meal with another 40g of carbs and protein with moderate fat. Usually some eggs with wheat bread or oats. I eat a meal every couple hours and make sure there's at least 40g of carbs with it sometimes more just depending. 

On my second pin of slin which is usually around 1pm I immediately have a meal with another 40g carbs, lean protein and moderate fat. Basically the slin Is active all day while I'm awake and by the time I go to bed it's out my system so I don't have to worry about going hypo mid sleep

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## odin (Nov 13, 2017)

monster-ish said:


> I drink a intra workout shake consisting of 2 cups of orange juice which has about 60g of sugar. I mix that with glutamine and bcaas. After workout I drink a post workout shake with whey and another 60g of sugar. An hour after that I eat a meal with another 40g of carbs and protein with moderate fat. Usually some eggs with wheat bread or oats. I eat a meal every couple hours and make sure there's at least 40g of carbs with it sometimes more just depending.
> 
> On my second pin of slin which is usually around 1pm I immediately have a meal with another 40g carbs, lean protein and moderate fat. Basically the slin Is active all day while I'm awake and by the time I go to bed it's out my system so I don't have to worry about going hypo mid sleep
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Looks like a solid plan. Are you just using 4iu regular? Do you plan to move up? Even if you move up I would have complex carbs post workout if having sugar during training. Complex carbs are always best unless you need sugar. During training is the only time complex carbs are not good as you need them to digest quickly. Although the way you are doing things is great as well. I like the orange juice and glutamine and bcaa's. Next time when buying aminos see if they have eaa's as they are better than bcaa's.


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 13, 2017)

odin said:


> Looks like a solid plan. Are you just using 4iu regular? Do you plan to move up? Even if you move up I would have complex carbs post workout if having sugar during training. Complex carbs are always best unless you need sugar. During training is the only time complex carbs are not good as you need them to digest quickly. Although the way you are doing things is great as well. I like the orange juice and glutamine and bcaa's. Next time when buying aminos see if they have eaa's as they are better than bcaa's.



I actually just moved up today to 5iu per pin so 10iu total on the day. I want to move up to 20iu daily eventually but don't want to move to fast as I'm still learning how I react to slin. And yes I'm using novolin r. 
The only reason I'm using sugar post workout with my shake is because that is what I have available at the moment. Is there a complex carb I can add to a post workout shake?
I keep hearing about eaa's and how much better they are but honestly have not done the research on them at all. Care to share the difference? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## striffe (Nov 14, 2017)

monster-ish said:


> I actually just moved up today to 5iu per pin so 10iu total on the day. I want to move up to 20iu daily eventually but don't want to move to fast as I'm still learning how I react to slin. And yes I'm using novolin r.
> The only reason I'm using sugar post workout with my shake is because that is what I have available at the moment. Is there a complex carb I can add to a post workout shake?
> I keep hearing about eaa's and how much better they are but honestly have not done the research on them at all. Care to share the difference?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Not odin but eaa's contain all the essential amino acids. BCAA's just contain 3 albeit essential and the most important regarding muscle. But you need all of the eaa's to drive up muscle protein synthesis. BCAA's can not build muscle but they can prevent the breakdown of muscle tissue. So EAA's basically do what BCAA's do plus enable you to build muscle at the same time. Leucine is very important though and I would recommend you dose that fairly high. To do that you would have to take a decent serving of eaa's or add leucine to your eaa's. Most eaa products contain higher levels of leucine so it should not be a problem. Move up slowly as you have planned and I agree about the complex carbs. You could add powdered oats into your shake or have actual food.


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 15, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> Yup.  I've eaten 140 grams of carbs, used 8iu humalog and started going hypo 2 hours later in a supermarket.  So, the 7-10 rule of carbs for each iu of slin may not be perfect 100% of the time!  I grabbed the glucose tablets off the shelf in the diabetic area and ripped into them in the aisle!  Those are great to have around just in case.



 Hey the same exact thing can cover the slin one time and not cover it another. It all depends on how much sugar you had in your blood before loading for training. That's why I NEVER carb load too close to the edge.


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 15, 2017)

striffe said:


> Not odin but eaa's contain all the essential amino acids. BCAA's just contain 3 albeit essential and the most important regarding muscle. But you need all of the eaa's to drive up muscle protein synthesis. BCAA's can not build muscle but they can prevent the breakdown of muscle tissue. So EAA's basically do what BCAA's do plus enable you to build muscle at the same time. Leucine is very important though and I would recommend you dose that fairly high. To do that you would have to take a decent serving of eaa's or add leucine to your eaa's. Most eaa products contain higher levels of leucine so it should not be a problem. Move up slowly as you have planned and I agree about the complex carbs. You could add powdered oats into your shake or have actual food.



Personally I put much more merit into glutamine than eaa's for insulin windows. IMO eaa's/glutamine/creatine and a slow burning carb is the gold standard for before, during and after followed buy a solid whole meal of protein, carbs and healthy fats.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 15, 2017)

Concreteguy said:


> Personally I put much more merit into glutamine than eaa's for insulin windows. IMO eaa's/glutamine/creatine and a slow burning carb is the gold standard for before, during and after followed buy a solid whole meal of protein, carbs and healthy fats.



Absolutely.  CG, thanks for your advice.  You've helped me out quite a bit man.


----------



## striffe (Nov 16, 2017)

Concreteguy said:


> Personally I put much more merit into glutamine than eaa's for insulin windows. IMO eaa's/glutamine/creatine and a slow burning carb is the gold standard for before, during and after followed buy a solid whole meal of protein, carbs and healthy fats.



I agree if trying to offset insulin and going hypo. I was replying to his question about bcaa's vs eaa's. Eaa's are better than bcaa's in general. Especially when used with insulin so they can be transported into the muscle. Glutamine and creatine are other great additions. Milos likes to use l-carnitine and beta alanine as well. Next time I use insulin I plan to use all of them to take full advantage of insulin's effects.


----------

